# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Blerje makinash online-SCAM

## ICE-BOY

Pershendetje !
E hapa kete teme , ne lidhje me nje situat qe me ka ndodh kto dite ne lidhje me blerjet online.

Para disa ditesh po kerkoja per disa makina qe jan ne shitje , per te par cemimet , dhe u futa tek mobile*de , aty duke shfletuar listat e makinave , ishte nje rast i vecant , nje Mercedes Benz Ml 320 cdi i vitit 2008 me 18 000 kilometra te bera!
Cemimi ishte 17 500 Euro!  Nuk dija cte mendoja nese ishte mashtrim apo nese ishte me te vertet nje makin e till me nje cemim kaq utopik  (nje Ml 320 e perdorur e 2008 fillon nga 30 000 euro e lart).  Nje gje qe e shtonte dyshimin me teper ishte fakti se makina kishte vetem 1 foto. Gjithsesi vendosa te kontaktoj nje email  qe ishte bashkangjitur me foton. Po ju dergoj te gjitha emailet qe kam shkembyer me personin ne fjal:

*Email 1.(ja dergova une)*

_Hello!
 I'm interest in your car the Mercedes Ml-320 Cdi ,on MOBILE.DE , it is Diesel right ?  I want some more photos of the exterior and interior if you can. and describe me if there are any problems with the car , i mean if the car is crashed , or problems with documents , ect.  



Best Regards  _ 

*********

*Email 2.(pergjigja nga ana e tij)*

_The vehicle is in good condition, has no technical damage at all, no scratches or dents, no hidden defects.
I have worked in Germany for the last year and I've purchased the car there.The car have german documents and will come with full service history. My company wanted me back home, so currently I'm in England (UK). I've brought the car home with me and it's now located in England.
I'm trying to sell it at this price because I don `t use it anymore (the steering wheel is on left side and it' very difficult for me to drive it), it `s a pity to keep such a car and not to use it. 
I tried to sell the car in UK, but nobody want`s to buy a left side steering wheel car. 
My car is already at the one shipping company from here, from UK, at their local representant.(I paid this company to take care about transaction).
We can have a deal if you are really interested to buy it.
The price is correct and it's not negotiable and it also includes the transport.
Please write me back to discuss only if you are interested because I am tired of people that ask questions and are not interested at all.


Regards,

David Bradshaw_

*********

*Email 3.(ja dergova un)*

_Im interest in your car , but i live in Albania , and i dont know if you can send the car here , and i dont know how it will cost. and what procedures should i do. Can you make me a list of total requirments of documents , and the cost of brinking the car here in Albania? And some pic of interior_


*********

*Email 4.(pergjigja)*

I already signed a contract with the shipping company and I paid all the taxes and I have no interested in loosing that kind of money.The car is ready to be shipped to any location.This is the only way and my only condition in this transaction. 
(IF YOU DON'T ACCEPT THE TRANSACTION TERMS,PLEASE DO NOT INSIST WITH OTHER SOLUTIONS.)
Terms of the Transaction:
Here is how I want to go about delivery and payment for the car which will be through 

I will explain to you step by step how this will work :

1)First you have to send me your shipping information (your name and address).
2)After I receive your shipping info, I'll contact the shipping company and I will tell them to start the transaction.
3)The shipping company will check the car ,also the legal papers to see that everything is OK with it.
4)You will receive a notification from the shipping company as a confirmation that the car is in their custody and also,that the car has been tested.
5)After that, you will have to make deposit payment to the shipping company , as a guarantee .
( you must send a deposit of 30 % first and rest of the money 70% after you will receive the car)
6)The shipping company will verify the payment, and if everything is in order, they will deliver the car to your address. 
7)After you will receive the car and you will be completely satisfied with it, you will tell to the shipping company your decision. You have 10 days to inspect it and take a decision.
If you don't keep it,they will refund back your deposit amount.
8)If by any reason, you will not be satisfied with the car, your deposit will be refunded to you and the car will be shipped back with no expense from your side.

I will not receive any payment until your agree to pruchase the car.

Let me know if we can do this.

NOTE: 
SHIPPING TIME: 5- 7 DAYS.
The money will be sent to Shipping Company before you will receive the car and not to me. I repeat they will keep your money until you receive the car and the documents of the car. You will have an inspection period of 10 days. In this time you can check, test and inspect the car. If by any reason (the car has any hidden damage or it isn't like i describe it) you can reject the deal. In this case the shipping company will refund your deposit in full and they will ship the car back on MY cost.
The car was verified by the shipping company qualified automotive technician and the car have passed all the test with no problems. 


Regards,

David Bradshaw

*********

*Email 4.(ja dergova un)*

_I will contact, i need your phone number to talk directly._

Sme ktheu pergjigje ktu! gjithsesi thash ta vazhdoja

*********
*Email 5.(ja dergova un)*

hello!

My adress is :      xxxxxx,   xxxxxx, xxxxxx.

Waiting response from you.


*********
*Email 6.(Pergjigja)*

_I need your shipping details like this:

Full name:
Address:
City:
Postal code:
Country:
Phone Number:


Regards,

David Bradshaw_

*******

Pasi i dergoj te dhenat , (sigurisht jo te sakta) ne menyren qe i donte me dergon :

_We have a deal.
I will contact the shipping company to start the transaction.
Let me know after they contact you.

Regards,

David Bradshaw_



Pas nja 2 oresh me vjen nje email shum kompromentus, dhe i disenjuar ne menyre grafike shum bindese !  : 


UK- Transport International Limited 
                                  adds trust to the transaction 




Dear *******, 

We wish you welcome to Transport International Limited. You are now one of our customers.

As per your agreement with Mr. David Bradshaw we are sending you the PAYMENT INVOICE for your vehicle wich is in our posession. Through this e-mail we have the pleasure to inform you that the car has been left in our custody.The shipping fee was paid by the seller and the transaction is ready to start. 

Our company reduces risks associated with Internet transactions  by acting as a licensed, trusted, neutral third party for online transactions. The seller left the car into Transport International Limited custody. 
The car will remain in Transport International Limited  custody until the Buyer provides the payment informations to Transport International Limited. The payment must be made through Bank to Bank Wire Transfer (Bank to Bank Money Transfer). Once the funds are verified by Transport International Limited, the car will be delivered to the Buyer. Once the Buyer receives the car and tests it for 10 days, the payment  will be released to the Seller only if the Buyer is completely satisfied with the car. If the Buyer will not be satisfied with the car, Transport International Limited will deliver the car back to the Seller at the Seller's expense.
In the United Kingdom, Transport International Limited worldwide delivery services are provided by Transport International Limited. With 17 depots in the United Kingdom, it provides the closest customer contact with a specially trained staff dedicated to customer satisfaction. 


http://transportinternationalltd.auto.officelive.com 

Address Information: 

Ship To (Buyer):  Shipper (Seller): 
Name (emri mbiemri im)  Name David Bradshaw
Address (adresa ime )  , Address2  Woodland Way
 CityTiranaCityYork, North Yorkshire
Postal Code 
Postal Code YO329NY
Country ALBANIA  Country  UNITED KINGDOM

Shipment and payment informations: 



Shipment information :

Mercedes Benz ML 320 CDI


Type: 
Off-road Vehicle/Pickup Truck
Year Model: 
02/2008
Km:
18000
KW/PS: 
165 kW 
Transaction:
# KRL16F979137
Date: 
29/09/2009 
Deposit
EUR 5,250.00
Payment Status: 
(Waiting for payment)


30% of the payment must be made to our Bank Account( EUR 5,250.00 must be sent ):
Transport International Limited - Bank Account Details:

Account Holder:        TRANSPORT INTERNATIONAL LIMITED
Bank Name:                BARCLAYS BANK
IBAN:                            GB 50 BARC 20985773101371
SWIFTBIC:                  BARCGB22
Account Number:     73101371
Sort Code:                  209857 
For fast identification of cleared payments use your name as reference.


Europe-Transactions Call # 00447924053860 


Monday - Friday (08:00 AM - 20:00 PM)  
Service:
Delivery Time :elefanti: ruck Delivery 
3 Days - 5 Days
From :flutura: K - Transport International Limited  (York, United Kingdom)
Vehicle :e mira/e keqja: ercedes Benz ML 320 CDI
Tracking:# KRL16F979137 
Total Price:

Deposit Payment
Start Date     EUR 17,500.00  
(Inlcuding shipping taxes and insurance transport)
EUR 5,250.00
29/09/2009

Steps to follow for submiting payment: 

Bank to Bank Wire Transfer (Bank to Bank Money Transfer).

Steps to follow for submiting payment: 

Payment method insured* and approved for this transaction: Bank to Bank Wire Transfer (Bank to Bank Money Transfer).
* Sending the payment by any other method will void this transaction and your right to refund!

Step 1: Buyer and Seller Agree to Terms
Both parties agree to terms of the transaction, which includes a description of the car, sale price, number of days for the Buyer's inspection, and company Transaction information.

Step 2: Buyer Sends Payment to Transport International Limited Bank Account. 
Next step to be taken:
The buyer must send the payment by Bank to Bank Wire Transfer (Bank to Bank Money Transfer) to our Transport International Limited UK Bank Account. 

Account Holder:        TRANSPORT INTERNATIONAL LIMITED
Bank Name:              BARCLAYS BANK
IBAN:                        GB 50 BARC 20985773101371
SWIFTBIC:                BARCGB22
Account Number:      73101371
Sort Code:                209857 
For fast identification of cleared payments use your name as reference.

Note:
Allow 24 hours to 5 days until the transfer is received. If the payment is made using Bank to Bank Wire Transfer (Bank to Bank Money Transfer), our company will start the shipping when the Bank confirms the money transfer. 

The Buyer submits a payment selecting Bank to Bank Wire Transfer (Bank to Bank Money Transfer). Our agency verifies the payment. Processing time for payment is 24 hours up to 5 days.

As soon as the deposit payment is made contact us providing the scanned copy from your Bank Transfer or send us the details by e-mail: orders@transportint-ltd.com
Step 3: Transport International Limited Ships the car to Buyer and the Seller will pay all the taxes.
Upon payment verification, the Transport International Limited is authorized to ship the car and submit tracking information. Transport International Limited verifies that the Buyer receives the car. Delivery times are different depending on your location from United Kingdom.

Step 4: Buyer Receives the car
The Buyer has a set number of days for inspecting the car and the option to accept or reject. (10 days for car inspection)

Step 5 : If the Buyer is not satisfied, he must notify our agency of company problems that the car may have before the end of the inspection period. A solution to most problems can usually be negotiated between the Buyer and Seller. If this is not possible, the Buyer must return the car to the Seller (thus supporting the cost) using the method in which the item was shipped to the Buyer.

Step 6 : Transport International Limited  Payed by Seller. 

Protection for both Buyer and Seller
-Buyers receive and inspect the car before the Seller is paid. 
-Sellers receive their money if the Buyer accepts the car. 

Transactions, payments and personal informations are considered confidential and will not be released under any circumstances.
Purchase Protection program security measures are constantly reviewed and modified given evolving circumstances globally.
Our main and constant priority is the safety of our customers.
When payment is received, it will be verified and secured into a non-interest bearing trust account. Payment verification process usually takes less than 3 days. After payment is secured, we are authorized to ship you the car..

The Payment Informations about the Bank Transfer must be sent to us for verification. 

Confirmation e-mail: orders@transportint-ltd.com
(send us a scanned copy of your Bank Transfer receipt)
Contact us for more information and questions at:  orders@transportint-ltd.com

Monday - Friday (08:00 AM - 20:00 PM)
Tel Number: 00447924053860 





This e-mail message was sent to you from Transport International Limited. The seller was informed about this transaction being started and we are waiting the deposit payment confirmation. It is recommended to send us the payment as soon as possible.

Sincerely
Transport International Limited Shipping UK Support         


*********

Pjesa me e bukur eshte fakti qe un kto emailet qe me ka derguar ky , i kam par dhe personave te tjere kur kerkova ne google , qe juaka derguar pothuaj identike , vetem ka ndryshuar tipin e makines , dhe cemimin. !!!

U mundova ta gjeja prejardhjen e emaileve nepermjet headerave por nuk munda sepse nuk jam shum eksper , duket sikur ai ka perdorur disa proxy , dhe un sjam i qart si funksionojn , kur i beja check ip qe ndodhej ne header nuk me dilte funksionale ose dilte nje IP e regjistruar ne U.S.A

Mesa lexova online , shum veta kishin humbur ter ato lek me te njejten procedur qe mu dergua mua.

Me jepni nje mendim , a ka ndonje lloj mundesie te gjendet ky tipi nepermjet te dhenave qe kam?!

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Mese duket te qaka zorra per nje Benz sa e shof...ai ben muuuuuuuuuu qe eshte fallco ti vazhdo me email-e dhe me e keqja akoma kerkon te mesosh nga e ka cu e ku e ka shkru kete email


Interneti eshte i mbushur plot me gjera te tilla dhe harroje kete Davidin se ti do ishte i njeqind millionti qe do e pesoje.

----------


## ICE-BOY

Vagabondo nuk e kam tek benci  , me duket shum vjedhje flagrante , sepse po ti besh serarch ne google ky tipi ka ber namin dhe vazhdon akoma , edhe habitem si nuk e kan kap , ndaj pyeta mos ja kishte ndonjeri si ta maresh vesh vendodhjen e atij tipit ,  , me shum kjo me interesonte se sa kush eshte ai, pra si mund ta maresh vesh kush ta ka derguar emailin duke qene se eshte e vetmja prove, duke qene se ai tipi ka perdor proxy.

Ciao

----------


## Bamba

Se mos eshte vetem nje tip! Kush e di sa vete meren me ate pune mer lal. Une vete po shifja ca dite per nai makine me cu ne Shqiperi edhe kontaktova me nji nga kto kingat. Po e njejta histori...sa me coi emailin e pare, e pashe qe ishte 100% me te futme e nuk u lodha mo me i cu email.

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Pse aman spo më ndodh mua që jetoj në Gjermani një gja e till? Aman kujt ti ndodhe tregoni cili është ai Mercedes t'ja filloj unë proceduren e ta shifni si e shesin ata. Po më duket keta shofin vetëm ata që jetojn jasht Gjermanis  meqe Mobile.de është firm Gjermane në internet nuk e hajn leht me ne në Gjermani.
_

----------


## Dito

Dhe ketij zoteria jote i thote super mashtrim dhe hap nje teme bombastike.

Kam kohe qe bej transaksione bankare me kompani dhe individe te huaj dhe gjeja e pare qe bej eshte qe kur dergoj ne nje numer llogarie para i kerkoj me pare bankes te me identifikoje emrin dhe mbiemrin se kujt i perket llogaria bankare, qe edhe ne rast se me grabiste e kishte brenda prap sepse do kerkohej.

Ajo qe ke bere ti me lart eshte thjesht nje loje qe ke dashur ta vazhdosh vete me kenaqesi (nese ka ndodhur) dhe mos e trego ketu sikur kushedi cfare zbulimi ke bere.

----------


## ICE-BOY

[B]ketu po bashkangjis headerin e nje prej emaileve te derguara nga personi ne fjale , kush di ta dekodoj kte ?


Delivered-To: *****@gmail.com
Received: by 10.86.74.3 with SMTP id w3cs176669fga;
        Tue, 29 Sep 2009 09:55:55 -0700 (PDT)
Received: by 10.103.86.9 with SMTP id o9mr1864295mul.4.1254243355131;
        Tue, 29 Sep 2009 09:55:55 -0700 (PDT)
Return-Path: <boenistefano2000@googlemail.com>
Received: from mail-bw0-f180.google.com (mail-bw0-f180.google.com [209.85.218.180])
        by mx.google.com with ESMTP id j10si21809580muh.49.2009.09.29.09.55.54;
        Tue, 29 Sep 2009 09:55:54 -0700 (PDT)
Received-SPF: pass (google.com: domain of boenistefano2000@googlemail.com designates 209.85.218.180 as permitted sender) client-ip=209.85.218.180;
Authentication-Results: mx.google.com; spf=pass (google.com: domain of boenistefano2000@googlemail.com designates 209.85.218.180 as permitted sender) smtp.mail=boenistefano2000@googlemail.com; dkim=pass (test mode) header.i=@googlemail.com
Received: by bwz28 with SMTP id 28so864363bwz.2
        for <*****@gmail.com>; Tue, 29 Sep 2009 09:55:53 -0700 (PDT)
DKIM-Signature: v=1; a=rsa-sha256; c=relaxed/relaxed;
        d=googlemail.com; s=gamma;
        h=domainkey-signature:mime-version:received:in-reply-to:references
         :date:message-id:subject:from:to:content-type
         :content-transfer-encoding;
        bh=Klq2cglNkbb57NAYkNiW1c7VG7PFjEIAbHnuKIEfQ44=;
        b=pJ8jKga9+3bjWPrKkeMcfpmO5uCsMzLu/r3AD5lWNxSO892Sq5rRKtlFzcJR1xTrah
         AXApgcuLW10edYOlrTbNe9wecZWnY4s/MM1yfUEtOxqN0gM8UtWE19seJOrh2zbPfM8D
         dOxIr9FMnrX+mwDvoUia7myBmF0F9CK5/SOfQ=
DomainKey-Signature: a=rsa-sha1; c=nofws;
        d=googlemail.com; s=gamma;
        h=mime-version:in-reply-to:references:date:message-id:subject:from:to
         :content-type:content-transfer-encoding;
        b=Pm80+sZL/CVYG4QHfv2YTx3JNzJA2uQsWdGQBluvzWkFKHrfT6UWkDLMvlZ  OAPTDrg
         Erenu/UnpajxImedEmel4I63Th/3zovxpgD0GXikq6fUrMw1ZYiX24xBx1laDkDYosdO
         ILjj4Skf/ZYRze5WfcizAvpD8VBn6iiIUPo2Q=
MIME-Version: 1.0
Received: by 10.86.17.4 with SMTP id 4mr4482213fgq.13.1254243353191; Tue, 29 
	Sep 2009 09:55:53 -0700 (PDT)
In-Reply-To: <310ddede0909290945w18880d9ofaf7b61cc2680988@mail.  gmail.com>
References: <1c192d980909280334j40406789t324b6e6272c72f45@mail  .gmail.com>
	 <310ddede0909281410g3e9fab8erf55224f49531ed1e@mail  .gmail.com>
	 <1c192d980909290358k53fd9303n9d2b0e23da2be070@mail  .gmail.com>
	 <310ddede0909290807r6abfdbe7y76429792ee9acbc7@mail  .gmail.com>
	 <1c192d980909290826q1b9dfd07q8f5a15ae8dbc7e6e@mail  .gmail.com>
	 <310ddede0909290945w18880d9ofaf7b61cc2680988@mail.  gmail.com>
Date: Tue, 29 Sep 2009 18:55:53 +0200
Message-ID: <1c192d980909290955g7099450al907d4f68bfe92fe0@mail  .gmail.com>
Subject: Re: 
From: Boeni Stefano <boenistefano2000@googlemail.com>
To: ********<******>
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable

----------


## ICE-BOY

> Dhe ketij zoteria jote i thote super mashtrim dhe hap nje teme bombastike.
> 
> Kam kohe qe bej transaksione bankare me kompani dhe individe te huaj dhe gjeja e pare qe bej eshte qe kur dergoj ne nje numer llogarie para i kerkoj me pare bankes te me identifikoje emrin dhe mbiemrin se kujt i perket llogaria bankare, qe edhe ne rast se me grabiste e kishte brenda prap sepse do kerkohej.
> 
> Ajo qe ke bere ti me lart eshte thjesht nje loje qe ke dashur ta vazhdosh vete me kenaqesi (nese ka ndodhur) dhe mos e trego ketu sikur kushedi cfare zbulimi ke bere.


Sa per ate lojen futu ne internet , bej search pjes te tekstit qe ka derguar ai ne google dhe do shofesh ter ata veta qe i ka ardh e njejta pergjigje si mua , dhe disa prej tyre kan humb nga 3000 euro. (te pakten kshu thone) Ore se kshu si thua ti thon te gjith , mua sma fut njeri etje etje , kur hop te ikin 3000 eurot per qef.

*arsyeja tjeter qe e hapa ktu kte tem eshte te me shpjegoj dikush se si identifikohen emailet nepermjet headerave.* Se te ishte ndonje "zbulim" sic thua ti e kisha  postuar ne nje pjes tjeter te forumit kte.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Sa i perket headders si ip ajo eshte ip e google 
[00:33:43] <@ProGenY> !ipinfo 209.85.218.180
[00:33:45] <@AlboSouL> [INFO] Range: 209.85.128.0 - 209.85.255.255, Shteti: US, Rrjeti: Google Inc., ISP: GOOGLE
[00:33:47] <@AlboSouL> [INFO2] Informacioni per IP: 209.85.218.180: Shteti: UNITED STATES, Qyteti: MOUNTAIN VIEW, ISP: GOOGLE INC, Domain: google.com
[00:35:32] <@ProGenY> !ipinfo 10.86.74.3
[00:35:33] <@AlboSouL> [INFO] Range: 10.0.0.0 - 10.255.255.255, Shteti: US, Rrjeti: Internet Assigned Numbers Authority, ISP: RESERVED-10
[00:35:35] <@AlboSouL> [INFO2] Nuk u gjeten informacione tjera per IP: 10.86.74.3
[00:36:41] <@ProGenY> !ipinfo 10.86.74.9
[00:36:43] <@AlboSouL> [INFO] Range: 10.0.0.0 - 10.255.255.255, Shteti: US, Rrjeti: Internet Assigned Numbers Authority, ISP: RESERVED-10
[00:36:45] <@AlboSouL> [INFO2] Nuk u gjeten informacione tjera per IP: 10.86.74.9


Keto te tjerat jane ip te brendshme qe jane te rezervuara edhe nuk u jepen klienteve prandaj ti per kete gje nuk ke si ta gjesh.

Menyra si mund te procedosh jane disa:

Kerko info per kete kompani shiping si jane si bisnes si nuk jane. kerko per info ne lidhje me kete person. Kerko bangen tende te beje nje investigim ne lidhje me informacjonet e banges qe ata te kane dhene qe ti ke bere shume shume shume gabim qe i ke bere publike do i kerkoja nje nga moderatoret ta editoje ate postim. Nese supozon per mashtrim mund ti kerkosh google vete te investigoje mbi kete gje.

Ardi

----------

